# looking for bakery girls series



## Mr Biggles (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey I am just looking for the entire series of the bakery girls story. I had just had a glimpse that there were more than one and I cant seem to find them now. please help. thanks


----------



## Observer (Dec 10, 2006)

You'll have to give me more info than you have - I know of only one such story off hand and it has just two chapters. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9285&


----------



## Mr Biggles (Dec 11, 2006)

this is the first one It would help me a lot if I could find the other ones that go with it. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/bakery_girls.html

hope anyone can help


----------



## Observer (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I don't think there are any sequels.

About a year ago the author of this story (Admirer) posted a list of his works and asked if anyone remembered them. Bakery Girls stood alone in that list.

Admirer is still around in these forums. I'm going to call this thread to his attention and he can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mikael (Dec 12, 2006)

i love "bakery girls." i had never heard of any additional installments, but I sure hope there are out there...


----------



## squiggles McSquiggles (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey is admirer actually still around cause I think I saw the same thing that biggles did. There were like 6 more. could someone please talk to him?


----------

